# Problem with hibernate (probably with xf86-video-ati)

## Uzytkownik

Before summer hibernation worked perfectly. However in meantime I haven't used it. In November I tried and I encountered a problem. When I resume sometimes it works ok but sometimes when it switches console back to X11 the window is in colorful strips but computer hangs and do not responds to any keys.

sys-kernel/zen-sources: 2.6.27-r31

x11-base/x11-drm: 20080710

x11-drivers/xf86-video-ati: 9999 (otherwise acceleration - both 2D and 3D do not work)

x11-base/xorg-server: 1.5.2 (1.5.3 do not work at all)

Any ideas?

----------

## Xanadu

 *Uzytkownik wrote:*   

> Before summer hibernation worked perfectly. However in meantime I haven't used it. In November I tried and I encountered a problem.

 

Funny you say that.  I've had issues with hibernating (suspend to disk) off and on with a newer laptop of mine (hp6871us), but suspend to RAM was working perfectly.  Like PERFECTLY perfectly.  in late November it stopped working.  It'll come back from suspend, but my panel won't turn back on.  I get this whether I suspend from X or from a console.

I'm sorry that I don't have an answer for you, but, I'm seeing a similar thing as you.  I haven't had the chane to hunt down what was updated in that time (it certainly wasn't the kernel since tuxonice-sources haven't been updated in quite a while now).

----------

## Uzytkownik

 *Xanadu wrote:*   

>  *Uzytkownik wrote:*   Before summer hibernation worked perfectly. However in meantime I haven't used it. In November I tried and I encountered a problem. 
> 
> Funny you say that.  I've had issues with hibernating (suspend to disk) off and on with a newer laptop of mine (hp6871us), but suspend to RAM was working perfectly.  Like PERFECTLY perfectly.  in late November it stopped working.  It'll come back from suspend, but my panel won't turn back on.  I get this whether I suspend from X or from a console.
> 
> I'm sorry that I don't have an answer for you, but, I'm seeing a similar thing as you.  I haven't had the chane to hunt down what was updated in that time (it certainly wasn't the kernel since tuxonice-sources haven't been updated in quite a while now).

 

Oh. My typo. I meant hibernate. From console it seems to work ok.

----------

## Xanadu

 *Uzytkownik wrote:*   

> Oh. My typo. I meant hibernate. From console it seems to work ok.

 

I understand that we're kinda talking about two different things.  I was just chiming in with my tale of woe that happens to be very similar to yours: (whatever form) of suspending broke sometime in mid to late November.  For me, it was suspend to RAM.  Suspend to disk broke a couple months ago, but I move my machine in short-ish drives from building to building where suspend to RAM is preferred so it's not that big of a deal to me right now.  Suspending to RAM SEEMS to work, it's just my panel doesn't turn back on anymore.  

If I suspend at a console, then wake it up I'm at a off panel when it wakes up.  I can type "eject" and have my CD tray pop out so I know the machine's alive and that's it's just the panel that's off.  None of my Fn+(whichever) keys turn it back on (well, none of them work period, but the pretty touch-sensitive volume "buttons" and the mute one do work in X, though.

I guess I have to spend the time sometime this weekend and see what got updated around that time and try to start there.  It *could* be me playing with stream-lining my kernel modules, but, I don't think that's the case since I put my original modules.autoload back in and the panel still won't come on.  :Sad: 

----------

## Hu

How are you initiating the suspend?  Some video cards need help to recover from a suspend to RAM.  Various tools, such as s2ram from sys-power/suspend, can automate the recovery process on supported systems.

----------

## Uzytkownik

pm-utils or rather gnome-power-manager. At least it used to have all needed options...

----------

